# Logo Design



## KE Portraits (Jun 4, 2010)

I am working on a logo and thought I would get feedback on what I have so far.  What does everyone think?  Suggestions?


----------



## HikinMike (Jun 4, 2010)

Start over or hire a graphic designer. If I see one more aperture blade grapic, I'm going to scream.... :roll:


----------



## KmH (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm with Mike. Besides, the word photography is getting jumbled up in the graphic, and your initials should be the main element not a tertiary element.

A poorly designed logo is worse than no logo and a professionally designed logo is a minor, yet still tax deductable business expense.


----------

